# Princess Danae



## Bob S

Built as the cargo liner *PORT MELBOURNE * by Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson at Wallsend, she was converted to a cruise ship in 1972/4 and bore the names *THERISOS EXPRESS, DANAE, STARLIGHT EXPRESS * and *BALTICA* before becoming *PRINCESS DANAE * in 1996 for the Arcalia Shipping Co. She is seen here in the Italian port of Civitavecchia on the 19th October 2002.


----------



## cockerhoop

Claim to fame!! Princess Danae was the first liner in recent times to us the Port of Barrow, as a cruise destination!!!!!!
her photo hangs proud in the local theatre here.
At present Barrow is attracting at least 1 cruise ship per year.


----------



## EMMESSTEE

Bob -

"Port Melbourne" came from Harland & Wolff's yard, Belfast - it was her sister "Port Sydney" that came from Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson's yard at Wallsend.

--------------------
Mike.


----------



## fred henderson

Built in 1955. She is the tenth oldest cruise ship in service. Looks great but I wonder if she will survive the ever stricter safety regulations. Sadly all the beautiful ladies eventually surrender to the passage of time. Even Anne Bancroft has died.

Fred


----------



## Bob S

Thanks Emmesstee, got the builders out of a book or mag somewhere, they must have got them reversed. (Thumb) ...... or it could have been me!


----------



## PetranPireotis

Princess Danae leaving Piraeus Port on 1st June 2012 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRDg2EjHrTE


----------



## Fiennesjohn

Arcalia has become "Portuscale Cruises" and the "Port Melbourne"/"Princess Danae" has been renamed "Azores".


----------



## Pompeyfan

Fiennesjohn said:


> Arcalia has become "Portuscale Cruises" and the "Port Melbourne"/"Princess Danae" has been renamed "Azores".



The former Princes Danae(Port Melbourne) is now known as Lisboa. It is the former Athena that has been renamed Azores. Athena is of course the former liner Stockholm that collided with Andrea Doria. She will be joining the fleet of Cruise & Maritime Voyages next year replacing Discovery.


----------



## Fiennesjohn

Thanks for the correction, David.....and for the good news that the "Port of Melbourne" (which I photographed in Melbourne in the 1950s) will live on as the "Lisboa"! I wonder whether C&MV will send "Stockholm"/"Athena/"Azores" out here to Australasia, maybe replacing the "Astor", which is not nearly as nice as the "Athena"?


----------



## bluefish

e Danae ex Port Melbourne Lisboa ex Princess sailed Lisbon 5 July in tow greek salvage tug Hellas; final voyage to Turkey and the scrapyards.


----------



## callpor

bluefish said:


> e Danae ex Port Melbourne Lisboa ex Princess sailed Lisbon 5 July in tow greek salvage tug Hellas; final voyage to Turkey and the scrapyards.


Sad news indeed. Still, we have to admire the longevity and career of this fine vessel built as MV Port Melbourne in 1956. There won't be many, if any vessels built today that would last as long?

Port Melbourne appears on my Deck Apprentice indentures as my first ship which I joined on 3rd September 1962.


----------



## Duncan112

Is (was?) she the last H&W opposed piston engine n service?


----------



## Bill Morrison

Thanks to You Tube you can spend a few moments on her top plates watching the exhaust pistons doing their thing.
https://youtu.be/9wcMdqCVuS4


----------



## Tmac1720

Video is coming up as unavailable which is a pity as it would have been nice to see these engines again. (Sad)


----------



## Bill Morrison

Sorry about this I have one letter wrong. It should be, https://youtu.be/9wcMdqGVuS4

If it still doesn't work try You Tube UK under Doxford type Engine ?
Bill


----------



## grant1

Will remember her forever,as my first ship.Joined as deck boy June 65,fresh from the vindi.Jack Packer bosun.


----------



## FG86

If anybody wants some mementos from princess Danae, contact Trinity Marine (find them on goggle) they purchased vast amounts of her interior when she was being broken up. I have a beautiful mahogany deckchair.


----------

